# Michigan Man fights Monster Blue Marlin for 28 hours!!!



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

I bet this guy had some sore arms!! 

Monster Blue Marlin Caught After 28 Hour Battle Off of Cabo San Lucas

There are photos of the fish at the link above.

What a story!!! Anyone know this guy?



> Some reports listed the weight of a blue marlin landed Sunday off Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, at an eye-popping 1,213 pounds, a record for the resort destination. Others claimed the behemoth fell short of "grander" status, weighing only 972 pounds on a marina scale.
> 
> Whatever the weight of the billfish, it was an extraordinary catch, especially considering that the battle played out for nearly 28 hours, giving this yarn a Hemingway quality that seems more like fiction than fact.
> 
> ...


----------

